# Hobbyboss 1/48 FJ-4 Fury



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Here is my Fury


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Nice job, She's pretty!

Steve


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yup, Purty!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Right off the production line! Looks great. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------

